# الحكم بعد المداولة ... رفعت الجلسة



## ياسر رشدى (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*بصوت هادر ينادي الحاجب محكمة *........... ويدخل القضاة في شموخ لاستكمال الجلسة الاخيرة من القضية وقبل النطق بالحكم

القاضي : نادي علي الشاهد الوحيد بالقضية 
النيابة : خليل عبد السلام امين ، خليل عبـ....
خليل مقاطعاً
ايوه يافندم ايوه يافندم موجود سعدتك
القاضي : قول والله العظيم اشهد بالحق
خليل : والله العظيم هاشهد بالحق
القاضي : انت تعرف القتيل ؟
خليل : ايوه يافندم .. دا جاري
القاضي : قول ايه اللي حصل يوم الجريمة
خليل : حاضر ، سعادتك الاخ ده (بيشاور تجاه المتهم) كان عند الحج عطية الله يرحمه وحصل انهم اتخانقوا ، والحج عطيه كان بيعتبر سليمان (المتهم) زي ابنه ، فاتعصب عليه وضربه بالقلم ، عشان كان فيه خلافات ماليه بينه وبين سليمان .. اصل حضرتك مرات اخوه كانـ... 
القاضي مقاطعا : يا استاذ احكي الجريمة حصلت ازاي متحكليش قصة .. احنا مالنا ومال مرات اخوه
خليل : حاضر جاضر ياباشا ، ماهو كنت هاقول .. فحضرتك الخناقة سخنت ومسكوا في بعض راح سليمان جري علي المطبخ وجاب سكينة وضرب بيها الحج عطية فجت في رقبته .. و ..
القاضي مخاطباً النيابة : ليه السكينة مش في الاحراز 
النيابة : سيادة المستشار الشرطة مالقتش السكينة في محل الجريمة والا كانت حرزتها وطابقنا البصمات .. بس تقرير الطبيب الشرعي بيقول ان الوفاة حدثت نتيجة جرج قطعي في الرقبة بألة حادة .. سكينة يافندم
القاضي : كمل ياخليل ..
خليل : بس يافندم .. سليمان جري بعدها وهرب 
القاضي للنيابة : تحريات الشرطة بتقول انه سلم نفسه لما عرف انه مشتبه فيه وانكر انه قتله 
النيابة : ايوه يافندم 
القاضي : طيب ياخليل لما حصل ورفع عليه السكينه كانت الاضاءة كافيه انك تشوف اللي حصل بوضوح وبدون اي لبس ؟
خليل : هه !!!
القاضي : ايه ماسمعتش السؤال 
خليل : لا سمعته ياباشا بس معرفش بصراحة 
القاضي : نعم .. ازاي متعرفش هل المتهم تعدي عليك قبلها فغبت عن الوعي ولا ايه !!
خليل : اصل يافندم .. الحقيقة .. اصل مش انا اللي كنت موجود ساعتها 
القاضي : اومال خيالك .. ماتنطق 
خليل : يافندم اللي كان موجود هو الاستاذ توفيق 
القاضي : طب ليه مجاش يشهد معاك ؟
خليل : لانه اتوفي يا افندم .. وهو اللي كان موجود وشاف كل حاجة ، بس كان مريض علي سرير الموت وامني وهو بيموت اني اشهد بالحق وحكالي علي كل اللي حصل واقسملي انه صادق .. بس المرض ما امهلوش .. كان عايز يجي يشهد يابيه وعزرائيل سبق
القاضي : يعني انت كنت موجود ولا مكنتش .. اه لأ
خليل : لأ سعادتك اللي كان موجود هو الاستاذ توفيق وانا بنقل عنه زي مقالي قلت ودي امانه حضرتك ، سليمان هو اللي قتله والاستاذ توفيق اقسملي بانه كان موجود وساب الحج عطيه غرقان في دمه وطلع يجري ورا سليمان فجتله النوبه واغمي عليه ونقلوه علي بيته .. كانت صحته علي قده يابيه
القاضي : طيب يا خليل .. الحكم بعد المداولة ورفعت الجلسة 

بماذا تحكم علي المتهم سليمان في هذه القضية ؟
والي ماذا ترمي هذه القصة ؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

احكم على سليمان بالبرائه !!
او ارفع الجلسه لحد ما يلاقوا السكينه المستخدمه و يرفعوا البصمات بتاعتها--
 ده غير البصمات الى على القتيل و مكان الى تم فيه الجريمه-- و طبعا رخام المطبخ و الادراج المطبخ لان حسب الكلام سليمان جرى للمطبخ و جاب السكينه و رجع-- 
و غير كدا شهاده خليل لا يؤخز بها لانه مكنش موجود اصلا و لا شاف شىء--
ده مجرد بينقل كلام شهاده شخص ميت--
ممكن يكون خليل الى قتل توفيق اصلا علشان ميقولش الحقيقه و يلبسها فى سليمان--
 يعنى مينفعش اصلا حكم القضيه فيها حجات كتير اوى ناقصه ....

 بس انا طبعا اخذت الموضوع من ناحيا اعتقد حضرتك متقصدهاش ههههه
مش عارفا الحقيقه الى ماذا ترمى هذه القصه 
 هل تقصد تعمل مشابها لقضايه مفتوحه حاليا و لا تقصد ايه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هتصدق لو قلت لك ان دى حصلت فعلاً ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش جريمة قتل – كانت جنحة سرقة – والشاهد فى أقواله قال أن مراته قالت له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاضى عمل أية ؟ - خرج المتهمين من القفص ( كانوا تلات شباب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالهم : إدوروا ...روحوا ...براءة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]براءة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من سرايا المحكمة فى جنحة سرقة ما بتحصلش... بس حصلت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هنا جناية قتل بتختلف وفى المداولة هيحصل حاجة م الأتنين ( حسب الأوراق التى امامه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما هيكلف النيابة تجيب أداة الجريمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهيأجل الجلسة حوالى شهر مع أستمرار حبس المتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو مافيش أداة جريمة هيبقى براءة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يعيد القضية للنيابة لأعادة التحقيق مع أخلاء سبيل المتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( غالباً دة اللى هيحصل )[/FONT]*​ 


ياسر رشدى قال:


> والي ماذا ترمي هذه القصة ؟​


 *[FONT=&quot]ترمى هذه القصة الى عودة ياسر رشدى الى المنتدى مرة أخرى[/FONT]*​:t31:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> احكم على سليمان بالبرائه !!
> او ارفع الجلسه لحد ما يلاقوا السكينه المستخدمه و يرفعوا البصمات بتاعتها--
> ده غير البصمات الى على القتيل و مكان الى تم فيه الجريمه-- و طبعا رخام المطبخ و الادراج المطبخ لان حسب الكلام سليمان جرى للمطبخ و جاب السكينه و رجع--
> و غير كدا شهاده خليل لا يؤخز بها لانه مكنش موجود اصلا و لا شاف شىء--
> ...


مش بيفكرك بحاجة ياحبو الكلام اللي بالاحمر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هتصدق لو قلت لك ان دى حصلت فعلاً ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش جريمة قتل – كانت جنحة سرقة – والشاهد فى أقواله قال أن مراته قالت له*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]القاضى عمل أية ؟ - خرج المتهمين من القفص ( كانوا تلات شباب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالهم : إدوروا ...روحوا ...براءة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]براءة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من سرايا المحكمة فى جنحة سرقة ما بتحصلش... بس حصلت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هنا جناية قتل بتختلف وفى المداولة هيحصل حاجة م الأتنين ( حسب الأوراق التى امامه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما هيكلف النيابة تجيب أداة الجريمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهيأجل الجلسة حوالى شهر مع أستمرار حبس المتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو مافيش أداة جريمة هيبقى براءة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يعيد القضية للنيابة لأعادة التحقيق مع أخلاء سبيل المتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( غالباً دة اللى هيحصل )[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ترمى هذه القصة الى عودة ياسر رشدى الى المنتدى مرة أخرى[/FONT]*​:t31:​[/FONT]



واضح ان فيه حالة اكسدة في الدماغ
انا اتوقعت تهرشها من اول مرة ياعبووود
معلش نقربها ..

ياعبود القاضي في الدنيا مجرد رمز لقاضي عادل في السماء والارض .. لو سألك عن ايمانك ازاى كونته تفتكر هاتقوله ايه !! سهلتهالك قوي اهه 
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> واضح ان فيه حالة اكسدة في الدماغ
> انا اتوقعت تهرشها من اول مرة ياعبووود
> معلش نقربها ..
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ مافيش أكسدة ولا حاجة ...أنت اللى أستخدمت ( دخل القضاة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأستخدمت ( الشاهد الوحيد ) *​​ 



> ياعبود القاضي في الدنيا مجرد رمز لقاضي عادل في السماء والارض .. لو سألك عن ايمانك ازاى كونته تفتكر* هاتقوله ايه*


 *[FONT=&quot]( أول هام ) هقوله ورثته ...ولا فضل لأحد فى ميراثه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشهادات الأموات تنطبق على جميع الديانات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة حدوتة التسليم والتواتر دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ثانى هام ) ولما هو رمز للقاضى الملك العادل ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن هو المتهم ومن هو القتيل ومن هو الشاهد ومن هو ممثل الأدعاء ؟:flowers:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2014)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
مناقشه جامده قوي
متابعه بتشوووووووووووووووق


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( أول هام ) هقوله ورثته ...ولا فضل لأحد فى ميراثه *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]وشهادات الأموات تنطبق على جميع الديانات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة حدوتة التسليم والتواتر دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( ثانى هام ) ولما هو رمز للقاضى الملك العادل ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن هو المتهم ومن هو القتيل ومن هو الشاهد ومن هو ممثل الأدعاء ؟:flowers:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



الموضوع باختصار وبدون مصطلحات حقوقية :scenic:
ان معظم المتدينين الان هم شهود ماشافوش حاجة :shutup22: ، كل اللي تحت اديهم حاليا نصوص وعقل
ولكن الانسان يغلب العاطفة علي العقل للهروب
من حقيقة ما .. وهذا لا يعني الغاء العاطفة ولكن
لتكن بعد العقل ..

وكل اللي علينا اعمال العقل في هذه النصوص وليس التصديق بصحة هذه النصوص بناءا علي شهادات لم نكن حاضرين فيها ...

ولان الله عادل وسيحاسبك بمفردك فان قلت له انا
امنت بالنص الفلاني ولكن يوم الحساب طلع فيه حاجات مخالفة لاساسيات الخلق ، اكيد اول كلمة هاتقوله بس انا وثقت في اللي كتب واللي نقل !!!
دا كان مكتوب ان النص انت اللي هاتحفظه بنفسك !!

شفتهم ؟ لآ !!
سمعت منهم ؟ لآ !!
تعرفهم شخصيا وتعرف اخلاقهم ؟ برضوا لآ !!
عندك عقل ؟ اخيراااا .. ايوه !!
طب ليه مشغلتش عقلك في النصوص دي ووزنتها كويس ؟
اصل همه قالــ..........
تاني !!
معلش انا غلطان سامحني 
.
.
.
ويستمر الجدل ويترك الحكم لله​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> كل اللي تحت اديهم حاليا نصوص وعقل
> ولكن الانسان يغلب العاطفة علي العقل للهروب
> من حقيقة ما .. وهذا لا يعني الغاء العاطفة ولكن
> لتكن بعد العقل ..​




العقل هو النعمة الكبرى التي وهبها الله للإنسان وميزه به عن بقية المخلوقات، وضروري أن نستثمر هذه النعمة لنفرح بثمارها بدلا من أن نحزن على ضياعها. المثل الإنكليزي يقول: Use it lest you loose it

سؤالي لك، هل العاطفة والقلب شيء واحد؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الموضوع باختصار وبدون مصطلحات حقوقية :scenic:​


 *[FONT=&quot]عندما قلت ( دخل القضاة فى شموخ ) ...أنصرف ذهنى الى ( ثلاثة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك تعرف أن الذين يشهدون على المنصة هم ثلاثة :smile02
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]القاضى وعضو اليمين وعضو اليسار ...ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​ 


> وكل اللي علينا *اعمال العقل* في هذه النصوص وليس التصديق بصحة هذه النصوص بناءا علي شهادات لم نكن حاضرين فيها ...


​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفق معك أنه علينا إعمال ( العقل ) وتقديمه على ( النقل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا ( رب ) أنا لم أفهم ( كهيعص ) والمُدهش أن نبيك نفسه لم يشرحها ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل والأكثر دهشة أن السادة صحابته ممن أيدوه ونصروه وحاربوا معه وتولوا الحكم من بعده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يسأله أحدهم ما معنى ( كاااف – هااا - ياااا – عييين - صاااااااااد ) !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل الأدهى والأمر أنه ولا واحد من الكُفار أو من العدو التقليدى ( اليهود ) سأله أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبالرغم من ذلك أنتقلت لنا ( كهيعص ) عبر قرون من الزمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كى تشهد على تقديم ( النقل ) على ( العقل ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتشهد تقديم  ( وفاكهة وأبا ) التى لم يعرفها عمر بن الخطاب ذات نفسه[/FONT]*​ :smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> العقل هو النعمة الكبرى التي وهبها الله للإنسان وميزه به عن بقية المخلوقات، وضروري أن نستثمر هذه النعمة لنفرح بثمارها بدلا من أن نحزن على ضياعها. المثل الإنكليزي يقول: Use it lest you loose it
> 
> سؤالي لك، هل العاطفة والقلب شيء واحد؟



العاطفة تنشأ من الغريزة التي وضعها الله في الانسان ومفهوم
الغريزة هو السلوك الذي لا يمر علي وحدة المنطق في العقل (بيتعمله By pass) لانه (السلوك) مبرمج مسبقاً زي الشعور بالخوف (بجميع انواعه)
و الوحده والحب .. الخ فنجد الانسان يتصرف طبقا لما يسمي بالادراك الحسي او ما يطلق عليه "الفؤاد" مثل من يري اسدا في الغابة فيسيطر الخوف عليه ، وقد يشل الخوف عقله فلا يعرف كيف يتصرف وعكسه الحب .. او تنقل العين والاذن والحواس ادراكا حسياً ما لشابة او لشاب فنجده يتوافق مع متطلبات الشاب او الشابة طبقا لفطرتهما والادراك المعرفي المتراكم في نظرتهما للاخر

اما القلب فهو يمثل دواخل فكر الانسان وهو يتضمن العاطفة الموجهه ، مثل مساعدة المريض والاشفاق عليه
ولكن ان كان هناك مرضي كثر فهل اول مريض في الصف هو
من ساقوم بمساعدته .. ام من هو اشد مرضاً ويحتاج الي العناية اكثر .. هنا يتدخل العقل (القلب) لتحديد الاولويات .. وقد يبدي الانسان غير مافي قلبه اي يسلك سلوكا ظاهريا غير ما ينتويه او يضمره داخليا .. لذلك سمي (قلب) وكما يقال لب الشجرة هو قلبها .. واصل المسمي قلب من التقلب فقد يصبح الانسان برأي ثم يتدخل الفؤاد (الادراك الحسي) ليعطي مدخلات جديدة تجعله يغير رآيه

اذا نعم هناك فرق بين العاطفة والقلب ، القلب هو من يضع العاطفة في مكانها الذي يري بادراكه المعرفي المتراكم انه صحيح (وقد يكون العكس) 

كل دا والله اعلم ههههه

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عندما قلت ( دخل القضاة فى شموخ ) ...أنصرف ذهنى الى ( ثلاثة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك تعرف أن الذين يشهدون على المنصة هم ثلاثة :smile02
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]القاضى وعضو اليمين وعضو اليسار ...ما علينا ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفق معك أنه علينا إعمال ( العقل ) وتقديمه على ( النقل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا ( رب ) أنا لم أفهم ( كهيعص ) والمُدهش أن نبيك نفسه لم يشرحها ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل والأكثر دهشة أن السادة صحابته ممن أيدوه ونصروه وحاربوا معه وتولوا الحكم من بعده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يسأله أحدهم ما معنى ( كاااف – هااا - ياااا – عييين - صاااااااااد ) !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل الأدهى والأمر أنه ولا واحد من الكُفار أو من العدو التقليدى ( اليهود ) سأله أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وبالرغم من ذلك أنتقلت لنا ( كهيعص ) عبر قرون من الزمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كى تشهد على تقديم ( النقل ) على ( العقل ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتشهد تقديم  ( وفاكهة وأبا ) التى لم يعرفها عمر بن الخطاب ذات نفسه[/FONT]*​ :smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT][/FONT]



اللي علي المنصة همه تلاتة آه ، بس لو واحد فيهم قال لأ واتنين قالوا آه ، تفتكر المتهم ياخد اعدام :smile02

انت كده هاتحول الموضوع ديني بس الرد موجود
لو مش عارف اتعب نفسك ودور علي الراسخون في العلم ، عندك دكتور محمد شحرور وسامر الاسلامبولي وغيرهم وموجودين علي الفيس والله

اللي بتتكلم عليهم دول اسمهم السبع المثاني ودول مش من القرآن :t7:

وبرضوا الله اعلم​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

مالمقصود بإعمال العقل فى النص ؟

يعنى فى القرآن ؟

فى الرواية ( السنة ) ؟

أحدهما أم كلاهما ؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مالمقصود بإعمال العقل فى النص ؟
> 
> يعنى فى القرآن ؟
> 
> ...


كلاهما .. واعمال العقل تعني البحث والتدقيق ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

مثال للبحث والتدقيق

وهو مفهوم كلمة "رجال" و "نساء" وهل تعني الاولي الذكور البالغين فقط والثانية الاناث البالغات فقط ومن ثم قد تم تحريف المعني الي ما هو سائد اليوم من مفاهيم تم تحريف معانيها ..

وايضا هل هناك ترادف في كلمات الكتاب ؟
هل هناك مجاز في الايات ؟

وهكذا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ماعلاقة هذا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ياسر رشدى قال:
> 
> 
> > ماعلاقة هذا
> ...


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2014)

كدة مش حلو ياسر
يعنى جاى بمواضيع جامدة وحلوة زيك فى وقت مش حلو خالص
انت كدةبتغلس عليا وانا غلاستى   وحشة ههههه
هاسهرك مخصووص النهاردة ارد فيها على موضوعك المميز لو قدرت :smile02:smile02


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> > انسي موضوع الاولون ده ، سيحاسبنا الله فرادي علي ايماننا وكيف كوناه وليس علي ميراث اباءونا الاولون واجتهاداتهم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## تيمو (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ياسر رشدى قال:
> 
> 
> > هذا الإيمان من أين تلقيناه ؟!
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ياسر رشدى قال:
> 
> 
> > هذا الإيمان من أين تلقيناه ؟!
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انت كده هاتحول الموضوع *ديني *بس الرد موجود
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أومال هو أية ؟ ...موضوع طبى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نتكلم جد شوية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تقول أن الدليل ( قالوا له ) ...وتطالب بإعمال العقل فى النصوص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تُحيلنى الى " شحرور " و " الأسلامبولى " و " الفيس " ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهم برضه هيكونوا تبع نظام ( قالوا له ) 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شاهد ماشافش حاجة ..!!!
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أول مرة أعرف أن أفتتاحيات السور من ( السبع مثانى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد أنك المسلم الوحيد فى هذه المسكونة الذى قال بهذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ثم أنك أيضاً لجأت الى تفاسير أبن كثير والبخارى وأبن عباس وجرير وجريح بن عطاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهمك يا ياسر بجد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أومال هو أية ؟ ...موضوع طبى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نتكلم جد شوية ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تقول أن الدليل ( قالوا له ) ...وتطالب بإعمال العقل فى النصوص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تُحيلنى الى " شحرور " و " الأسلامبولى " و " الفيس " ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهم برضه هيكونوا تبع نظام ( قالوا له )
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]شاهد ماشافش حاجة ..!!!
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



الغرض من الموضوع كان اثبات ان لو ربنا سألك عن لماذا لم تؤمن بالكتب اللي بين ايديك دلوقتي عن
طريق الوراثة .. هتاخد براءة لانك لم تكن شاهد عليها وقت تدوينها او عند نقلها من عصر الي اخر 
او من شخص الي اخر ودا لب الموضوع ونقطة

شحرور واسلامبولي وغيرهم كتير دول ناس باحثين ومجتهدين بيعرضوا عليك اجتهاداتهم بدون الرجوع الي غير المنطقي من الموروث
من الاجتهادات او الاستشهاد به ، وبيتهجوا المنهج اللغوي العلمي
في تدبر الايات لمعرفة معاني الكلمات الحقيقية - وللمرة التانية انا اعطيت مثال بكلمتي "رجال" و "نساء" - وانت اما ان تسلم (توافق) او تشارك او ترفض

فين انا استشهدت باللي انت قلتهم دول !!

لا والله لست انا الوحيد في المسكونة من قلت بهذا
دا بحث وقرآته واعجبني منطقه واعجب ناس كتير جداً 

فنفسي تركز وتبطل تخطف اول الجمل وترد بسرعة
شكلك مشغول ياعبوووووووود في عمل فني ولا حاجة ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الغرض من الموضوع كان اثبات ان لو ربنا سألك عن *لماذا لم تؤمن* بالكتب اللي بين ايديك دلوقتي عن
> طريق الوراثة .. هتاخد براءة لانك *لم تكن شاهد عليها* وقت تدوينها او عند نقلها من عصر الي اخر
> او من شخص الي اخر ودا لب الموضوع ونقطة
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]طاب خلاص ابقى براءة ....مشكلتك فين ؟!!!!! *​​ *[FONT=&quot]اية بقى لازمة الناس التى أجتهدت إذا كنت أصلاً مشفتش حاجة ؟؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا مركز ...أنت اللى بتتوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرجال هم من بلغوا مبلغ الرجال والنساء هن من بلغن هذا المبلغ أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا لغوياً ....وأيضاً لم توضح الى ما ترمى من هذا المثل ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنت أستخدمت الناس دولى فى شرحك لياسر الجندى 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ياريت تضع لى لينك ( السبع مثانى ) سأكونُ لكَ من الشاكرين *​​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2014)

يعنى اسيب  تجيهزات الفرح واقعد هنا ولا اية
مكنتوا نايمين تصحوا فى الوقت دة لية ههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طاب خلاص ابقى براءة ....مشكلتك فين ؟!!!!! *​​ *[FONT=&quot]اية بقى لازمة الناس التى أجتهدت إذا كنت أصلاً مشفتش حاجة ؟؟؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا مركز ...أنت اللى بتتوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرجال هم من بلغوا مبلغ الرجال والنساء هن من بلغن هذا المبلغ أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا لغوياً ....وأيضاً لم توضح الى ما ترمى من هذا المثل ؟؟؟[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أنت أستخدمت الناس دولى فى شرحك لياسر الجندى
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



مشكلتي اني مش عايز اتناقش في الموضوع ده  بأيات لان الموضوع مش مخصص لكده ودا كان في سؤالك عن كهيعص ووراها علي طول *[FONT=&quot] وفاكهة وأبا *[/FONT]وجه وراك ياسر الجندي بالعاديات
فلقيت الشارع اللي ورايا قدامي والكلام علي طرف لساني باجي اتكلم بتلخبط ههههههه

عشان ماتوهش مني انت كتبت 
*[FONT=&quot]"ثم أنك أيضاً لجأت الى تفاسير أبن كثير والبخارى وأبن عباس وجرير وجريح بن عطاء*​​
*[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
وبعدين خففت شوية بالجملة 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"أنت أستخدمت الناس دولى فى شرحك لياسر الجندى*[/FONT]"

فانا مضطر اقولك اقتبس من كلامي وحطلي فين انا لجأت الي تفاسير كل اللي انت قلتهم دول !!

وحاضر هاحطلك رابط بحث المثاني ​[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> فين انا استشهدت باللي انت قلتهم دول !!
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]لم أقل أنك ( أستشهدت ) ...قلت أنك (( لجأت )) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أنك وضعت تفاسير العالم دى الى جوار تفاسير حديثة [/FONT]*​ 


ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > انا هاديك مثل لواحد حب يفكر ويبحث ويجتهد في هذه الاية
> ...





ياسر رشدى قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*الموضوع مش برئ أو مذنب 

الموضوع غير*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لم أقل أنك ( أستشهدت ) ...قلت أنك (( لجأت )) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أنك وضعت تفاسير العالم دى الى جوار تفاسير حديثة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ياسر رشدى قال:
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الموضوع مش برئ أو مذنب
> 
> الموضوع غير*​


*عروستي !!!!!!* leasantr​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عروستي !!!!!!* leasantr​



*هأرجع بعد الضهر معلش​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أكتوبر 2014)

*نرجعوا لموضوعنا و آسفة عل التأخير

هأتكلم عن رأيى 

ما فيش حاجة إسمها ورثت دين أو ورثت إيمان 

هذا يوجد فى البلاد الاسلامية فقط

فيه حاجة إسمها إنى درست الدين الفلانى منذ نعومة أظفارى بسبب أن أهلى يؤمنون بهذا الفلانى

ربنا مش هيحاسبنى عن حاجة ما شوفتهاش طبعا 

لكن إزاى نرجعوا الزمن عشان نشوفو الاحداث الل فيه ؟؟؟

حاجة كدة زى المركبة الزمنية ( أوهام )

طب ربنا هيحاسبك عن إيه ؟؟

ربنا هيحاسبك عن ما إنت مرتاح فيه 

يعنى لو إنت يا مسلم مرتاح نفسيا و روحيا و جسديا فى الاسلام : فإبقى على ما أنت فيه 

و إلا إبحث عن ما يريحك

سيحاسبك الله عن عدم اللجوء إليه لطلب المعرفة به 

هل فعلت لك و هو أغفل عنك ؟؟؟

ستكون أنت شاهد على نفسك 

ستكون أنت الضحية و أنت الشاهد فى نفس الوقت *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نرجعوا لموضوعنا
> 
> لكن إزاى نرجعوا الزمن عشان نشوفو ....*​



*ياللا يا ياسر ....مشاركة أسكندرانى صِرف
وأحمد ربنا أنها نشوفو ونرجعو بس ...من غير أكسيبرشينات تانية 
:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نرجعوا لموضوعنا و آسفة عل التأخير
> 
> هأتكلم عن رأيى
> 
> ...


*أيوووووووووووووووووه  بحري وبنحبوه
كلامك جميل جدا ومنطقي جدا 
-------------
- مركبة الزمن فيه ناس بيقولوا انهم ركبوها وشافوا الرسول محمد في المنام وناس بتقول في اليقظة

- وفيه ناس برضوا ركبوها وبيقولوا انهم شافوا ظهورات للعدرا ام النور

ايه رايك ؟
------------------
**سيحاسبك الله عن عدم اللجوء إليه لطلب المعرفة به 
ما هي طريقة طلب المعرفة ؟
---------------
**فيه حاجة إسمها إنى درست الدين الفلانى منذ نعومة أظفارى بسبب أن أهلى يؤمنون بهذا الفلانى

يعني انت ضد سلطة الاهل والجامع والكنيسة والمدرسة الدينية علي الاطفال لغاية مايبقوا راشدين وهما يختاروا بنفسهم ؟
------------
وبمناسبة اسكندرية .. الاسكندرانية عندهم مشكلة خطيرة جدا جدا في سواقة العربيات

عندهم الكسر شمال دا عادي جدا كأن فيه هوا علي شماله عشان كده معظم الرفارف الشمال تلاقيها مخبوطة او فيها سمكرة ودوكو 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *أيوووووووووووووووووه  بحري وبنحبوه
> كلامك جميل جدا ومنطقي جدا
> -------------
> - مركبة الزمن فيه ناس بيقولوا انهم ركبوها وشافوا الرسول محمد في المنام وناس بتقول في اليقظة
> ...


*
هو دا بس الل تعرفوه عل الاسكندرانية ؟؟؟

من بحرى و بنحبوه و أيوووووووووووووووووووووه ؟؟

و بيدخلوا شمال !!!!
:smile02:smile02:smile02
طبيعى ندخلوا شمال 

مش الانجليز كانوا عايشين عندنا و إنت عارف كل حاجة شمال عندهم 

_______________________________

طريقة طلب المعرفة 

هنتكلموا برضوا من وجهة نظرنا 

نقصدوا طلب المعرفة بالله _ مش أى معرفة 

ليست بحث علمى ستقدمه لجهة ما

و إلا فلتبحث فى الرسائل العلمية 

البحث اللى نقصدوه بحث عن تكوين علاقة تعارف و مودة بين الانسان و الله 

هذه أعتقد موجودة فى الثلاثة أديان محل معرفتك 

الأنبياء موسى و إبراهيم كان الله يكلمهما directly 

عل حسب إيمانى  أن الله يبحث عن الانسان شريطة أن الانسان يفتح قلبه لله و يطلب معونة الله نفسه 

لما لا تتكلم معه directly و تطلب منه (دعاء) : ا يارب عرفنى أين الحق ؟؟ _ هذا هو مقصدى 

فى أثناء ذلك فتش كل الكتب بحيادية
_________________________________

و بالطبع أنا ضد سلطة الاهل والجامع والكنيسة والمدرسة الدينية علي الاطفال لغاية مايبقوا راشدين وهما يختاروا بنفسهم
 بل و حينما يختاروا فلهم حرية العدول عن هذا الاختيار 
و ليس لأحد من شأنه أن يتدخل فى خيارات الانسان
__________________________________




أما من جهة من يعيش حاليا و يقول رأيت النبى فلان أو رأيت القديس فلان فى المنام أو فى رؤية 

فشهادته هذه تخصه : و لا يوجد فرض عليا أن أؤمن بأن الذى رآه حقيقة أم خيال أم هلاوس و لن أضع الموضوع فى بالى من الأساس

هدفك الوحيد : هو معرفة الحق

​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*



هو دا بس الل تعرفوه عل الاسكندرانية ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

احنا نعرفوا حاجات تانية كتير بس مش هانتكلموا عنها دلوقتي :smile02




من بحرى و بنحبوه و أيوووووووووووووووووووووه ؟؟

و بيدخلوا شمال !!!!
:smile02:smile02:smile02
طبيعى ندخلوا شمال 

مش الانجليز كانوا عايشين عندنا و إنت عارف كل حاجة شمال عندهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واني نقول ليه الاسكندرانيه بياضه كده واعصابهم هادية






طريقة طلب المعرفة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ياريت مع المقادير والطريقة :smile02





			هنتكلموا برضوا من وجهة نظرنا 

نقصدوا طلب المعرفة بالله _ مش أى معرفة 

ليست بحث علمى ستقدمه لجهة ما

و إلا فلتبحث فى الرسائل العلمية 

البحث اللى نقصدوه بحث عن تكوين علاقة تعارف و مودة بين الانسان و الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني قاعدة عائلية كده وناخد وندي مع بعض
لغاية ما اعصابي تستريح وعواطفي تقولي ان هوه دا ربنا ، عظمة والله بجد انتي عظمة واخر سلطنة 





			هذه أعتقد موجودة فى الثلاثة أديان محل معرفتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ حضرتك لا تعتقدي 




			الأنبياء موسى و إبراهيم كان الله يكلمهما directly

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا علي اساس انك سمعتيهم وهما بيتكلموا مع بعضيهم علي المباشر ، اللا محدود لايمكن ان يتواصل مع المحدود بطريقة مباشرة :gun:




عل حسب إيمانى  أن الله يبحث عن الانسان شريطة أن الانسان يفتح قلبه لله و يطلب معونة الله نفسه

أنقر للتوسيع...

الجزء الاخير صح بس كلمة يبحث عن دي مش في محلها ممكن تقولي يريد ان يهدي بدل يبحث عن




			لما لا تتكلم معه directly و تطلب منه (دعاء) : ان يارب عرفنى أين الحق ؟؟ _ هذا هو مقصدى 

فى أثناء ذلك فتش كل الكتب بحيادية

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو دا اللي بيحصل فعلا برافو عليكي





و بالطبع أنا ضد سلطة الاهل والجامع والكنيسة والمدرسة الدينية علي الاطفال لغاية مايبقوا راشدين وهما يختاروا بنفسهم
 بل و حينما يختاروا فلهم حرية العدول عن هذا الاختيار 
و ليس لأحد من شأنه أن يتدخل فى خيارات الانسان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل جدا جدا بس المعمودية والتناول هنعمل فيهم ايه :smile01





			أما من جهة من يعيش حاليا و يقول رأيت النبى فلان أو رأيت القديس فلان فى المنام أو فى رؤية 

فشهادته هذه تخصه : و لا يوجد فرض عليا أن أؤمن بأن الذى رآه حقيقة أم خيال أم هلاوس و لن أضع الموضوع فى بالى من الأساس

هدفك الوحيد : هو معرفة الحق

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت تفتكري فعلا انها هلاوس :94:
هل ليكي تجربة شخصية مع الهلاوس

​*
تفكيريك متقدم يا ايريني وقلما الاقي بنوته مسيحية كده ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> 
> احنا نعرفوا حاجات تانية كتير بس مش هانتكلموا عنها دلوقتي :smile02​*


*

لا إتكلم ناو​:smil12:


ياسر رشدى قال:



واني نقول ليه الاسكندرانيه بياضه كده واعصابهم هادية

أنقر للتوسيع...

و كمان أنى ؟؟؟:a82:
لا بأة و أنا عمالة أكتب أنا بدل أنى و أقول ما حدش هيعلق 


​



ياسر رشدى قال:



ياريت مع المقادير والطريقة :smile02


أنقر للتوسيع...


هندخلوا المطبخ تانى ؟؟:new2:​



ياسر رشدى قال:



يعني قاعدة عائلية كده وناخد وندي مع بعض
لغاية ما اعصابي تستريح وعواطفي تقولي ان هوه دا ربنا ، عظمة والله بجد انتي عظمة واخر سلطنة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

واحدة واحدة من غير تريأة 
مش قاعدة عائلية 
دعوات بس 
​


ياسر رشدى قال:



لأ حضرتك لا تعتقدي 

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعتقدوا :t33:​


ياسر رشدى قال:



دا علي اساس انك سمعتيهم وهما بيتكلموا مع بعضيهم علي المباشر ، اللا محدود لايمكن ان يتواصل مع المحدود بطريقة مباشرة :gun:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ما سمعتهمش بس أنا بأتكلم من منطلق إيمانى بالل مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس عل الأقل قصص حقيقية 
و حكاية اللا محدود ما يتكلمش مع المحدود ديه : على أساس إن إنت الل قولت لنفسك الكلام دا  
إنت حر فيما تؤمن بيه 
​


ياسر رشدى قال:



الجزء الاخير صح بس كلمة يبحث عن دي مش في محلها ممكن تقولي يريد ان يهدي بدل يبحث عن


أنقر للتوسيع...


مش هنختلفوا فى الالفاظ : موافقون​


ياسر رشدى قال:



هو دا اللي بيحصل فعلا برافو عليكي

أنقر للتوسيع...

بحيادية بجد ؟؟​



ياسر رشدى قال:



جميل جدا جدا بس المعمودية والتناول هنعمل فيهم ايه :smile01
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مال الامعمودية و التناول بسلطة الكنيسة ؟؟

ما عنى ما إتناولت و لا إتعمدت 

حد حاطط سيف عل رقبتى يعنى عشان أتعمد و لا أتناول ؟؟؟



ياسر رشدى قال:



انت تفتكري فعلا انها هلاوس :94:
هل ليكي تجربة شخصية مع الهلاوس

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا ما أعرفش إنها هلاوس و لا واقع و لا غيره 
أنا مالى ؟؟؟

ما حصليش هلاوس قبل كدة ​​*


ياسر رشدى قال:


> تفكيريك متقدم يا ايريني وقلما الاقي بنوته مسيحية كده ​



*بنوتة ؟؟؟:new2:
:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بنوتة ؟؟؟:new2:
> :new6::new6::new6:​*


*معلش ...ياسر مش من النواحى دى
وما يعرفش أنك إيرينى يييع ...الشهيرة بــ " أم الولة "

يا محترم أنت أصلك محضرتش التوبيك اللى كانت **إيرينى بتتناقش فيه 
وإذ فجأتن ...وأثناء حمية الحديث ...أعتذرت مننا قائلة :
(( معلش ....هنروحو نحمو " الولة " ونرجع لكم ))

أخوك يومها ضاااااااااع ...يومين بحالهم ضحك متواصل 
*
*:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش ...ياسر مش من النواحى دى
> وما يعرفش أنك إيرينى يييع ...الشهيرة بــ " أم الولة "
> 
> يا محترم أنت أصلك محضرتش التوبيك اللى كانت **إيرينى بتتناقش فيه
> ...


* (( معلش ....هنروحو نحمو " الولة ":466zc: ونرجع لكم ))
**:36_19_1:**ياشاويش ، يابوليس .. ياعبد البحر 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * (( معلش ....هنروحو نحمو " الولة ":466zc: ونرجع لكم ))
> **:36_19_1:**ياشاويش ، يابوليس .. ياعبد البحر
> *​


*إيه ديه ؟؟:466zc:

ديه بتحمى الولة ؟؟؟ و لا بتعمل حاجة تانية؟؟ :2:

لعن الله النامصة و المتنمصة
​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

> *إيه ديه ؟؟:466zc:
> 
> ديه بتحمى الولة ؟؟؟ و لا بتعمل حاجة تانية؟؟ :2:
> 
> لعن الله النامصة و المتنمصة*


ياواد يامؤمن ههههه

اونطة وحياتك ، مش عارف اللي كتب الكلام دا كانت مراته وحشه وعايز كل المرتات تبقي زي مراته ولا ايه :smil12: 

فكرتيني بنبيلة السيد في البحث عن فضيحة ههه​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> > اونطة وحياتك ، مش عارف اللي كتب الكلام دا كانت مراته وحشه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​ اللى كتب الكلام دا !!!
> 
> يوما بعد يوم تصدمنى آرائك والتى بلغت حد السخرية من حديث نبيك !!
> 
> هداك الله ياياسر وأرشدك إلى الحق


الاخ العزيز ياسر الجندي
الحقيقة انا شفت تعليقك ساعة ماكتبته الصبح بس
قلت اتريث لانتقي الكلمات المناسبة 

واقول لك هل تعقل اني اسخر من الرسول !!
انت لم تقرأ حتي الموضوع ولم تعطي حكمك علي المتهم .. !!

الرسول برئ من هذه الاقوال الصبيانية ومن تربية الذقون وحف اللحي ومايليها من خرافات 

الرسول عندي اكبر واعز وابلغ مما لصق به من ظلم
لتشويهه .. ومن الذي يشوهه !! .. انه نحن وبقلة عقل وبسذاجة منقطعة النظير في اتباع من قبلنا من السلف بدون اعمال عقولنا  ..

اذا كنا نعيب علي الاخرين عدم استعمالهم العقل والاتباع للموروث فالاجدر بنا ان نبدأ بانفسنا

في يوم من الايام منذ سنتين تقريبا او اكثر سألني عبووود ، اين قال الله ان المحصنة ترجم في القرآن، لم افكر ساعتها ، بل لجأت الي اقوال السلف الذين فسروا نيابة عنا وقلت له لا مانع من استمرار شرائع من قبلنا من اليهود علي ما اتذكر ، لم افكر ماذا تعني كلمة "رجم" ولا "محصنة" لم اكلف نفسي بعناء تدبر القرآن بنفسي فقد كنت اثق في من كتب 
 لاعرف المفاهيم والدلالات الحقيقية للكلمات والايات والتي حولتني من مجرد معجب بالتراكيب اللغوية الي مفكر في معانيها ومفاهيمها والتي هي اعظم بكثير من التراكيب

ان الاحاديث ليس عليها عصمة كما في القرأن فهل انت من مقدمي النقل علي العقل ؟

واخيرا لا تصدم بل اطرح مالديك وناقش .. هذا هو الطريق ستخطئ نعم ولكن سيحسب لك عند الله اتك نفذت اوامره في الفقه والعقل والتدبرِ

تحياتي وارجوا ان تكون قد افقت من الصدمة ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> في يوم من الايام *منذ سنتين تقريبا* او اكثر سألني *عبووود *، اين قال الله ان المحصنة ترجم في القرآن، ​



*[FONT=&quot]مرحى مرحى يا ياسر ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كرسى للباشا جنبى هنا ....ووصى لنا على سطل عِناب وحجر تفاحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بركاتك يا " أم الولة " ....هى نزلت من المشروع وألا لسة راكبة ؟!!![/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مرحى مرحى يا ياسر ....
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كرسى للباشا جنبى هنا ....ووصى لنا على سطل عِناب وحجر تفاحة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بركاتك يا " أم الولة " ....هى نزلت من المشروع وألا لسة راكبة ؟!!![/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


والله لاخذن من كل رجلُُُُ قبيلالالالالالالالالا
ثم لاسفخن معاريشهم علي البطارخي فلا تجدن لهم شواربو وعجبي هههههههههه​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2014)

انا جيت ياسر جندى اية رايك فى اسلام البحيرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا ياسر رشدى نفس السؤال


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انا جيت ياسر جندى اية رايك فى اسلام البحيرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا ياسر رشدى نفس السؤال


يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا
زغرووووووووته للعريس 30: ماطولتش يعني:941hf: هههههههه

مش فاهم السؤال وضح اكتر 
ياريت يكون السؤال ووووووووواضح وصريححححححح
​


----------



## grges monir (22 أكتوبر 2014)

حلو كدة يابخت من زار وخفف هههههه
السؤال بصورة تانية
رايك اية فى افكار اسلام البحيرى حول الاسلام فى البرنامج بتاعة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> حلو كدة يابخت من زار وخفف هههههه


*زار وخفف ؟؟؟؟
يا دهوتييييييييييى ....يارافع رايتنا يا مشرفنا
:new6::new6::new6:

على فكرة ...أثناء ما كنت انت عريس
الزمالك أتعادل برضه 

**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*​


----------



## grges monir (22 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *زار وخفف ؟؟؟؟
> يا دهوتييييييييييى ....يارافع رايتنا يا مشرفنا
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ...


طيب كويس 
احسن من الهزيمة
بس دة هو الزمالك
فريق التعادلات
لو حصل غير كدة اشك انا ان الدنيا بخير ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> حلو كدة يابخت من زار وخفف هههههه
> السؤال بصورة تانية
> رايك اية فى افكار اسلام البحيرى حول الاسلام فى البرنامج بتاعة


اسلام البحيري قدم العقل علي النقل
ودا كان اساس الموضوع اللي كتبته

التغيرات التي طرأت علي الاسلام تتلخص في شقين
الاول هو تحريف لبعض معاني ومفاهيم كلمات القرآن وتعاليمه وليس للرسم او النطق (التشكيل)

الثاني هو اعتبار ان السنة النبوية هي الوحي الثاني حتي ان الشافعي ذكر هذا صراحة في كلمة وحيين ، والحقيقة ان هناك وحيا وحيداً وهو القرآن

وكان هذا مدخلا للتحريف والتبديل في الاسلام بايعاز من اصحاب السلطان لخدمة اغراضهم في البقاء في الحكم او اعطاء القانونية لقرارات باطلة

ويكفي ان تعرف ان حكام العباسيين والامويين هم من حرضوا علماء السلطان علي هذا فتجد بعض المقولات الفاسدة مثل طاعة الحاكم والولاء له حتي لو كان فاسدا او مستبدا ، وكذلك ان ماقاله الرسول (كذباً عليه) هو الصدق ولكن عقولنا لا تدرك هذا لانه وحي وما علينا الا الاتباع ونحن مغمضي العين

وبالرجوع الي القرآن نجد ان لا توجد اية واحدة تؤيد ان هناك وحيان بل وحيا وحيدا منفردا وهو القرآن

المعتزلة اقروا بتقديم العقل علي النقل مع الاحتفاظ بالسنة ولكن بعد تنقيحها ومنها السنة العملية كالزكاة والحج والصلاة .. وفي راي الشخصي انه حتي السنة العملية يجب ان يكون المرجع فيها للقرآن

القرآن نزل مثبتاً للرسالات السابقة كاملةً في العقيدة مع وضع ما يستجد في المعاملات تبعا للتطور الانساني

وبسبب التحريف الذي تم في بعض هذه المعاني والمفاهيم واعطاء الطابع الذكوري عليها نجد قلة مما استعصي عليهم البحث بعلم تركوا الدين اما الحاداً او لديانات اخري والتي رأوا فيها ما لايتناقض مع فطرتهم السوية

الله اعطي كل انسان RAM و ROM وهي مصطلحات في علم الكمبيوتر الروم هي الفطرة فهي مطبوعة بداخلك ولا تتغير (تقفيل المصنع) والرام هي تفاعلك مع العالم وبها ادخال واخراج وحفظ والغاء وفائدة الفطرة هي انه كلما اختلط عليك الامر ماعليك الا ان تعمل ريبوت REBOOT لعقلك ثم تحميل المسلمات الاساسيه من ال ROM وتبدأ علي نظافة 

هكذا فعل اسلام البحيري ولكنه مازال في المرحلة الثالثة بعد الريبوت ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ومنها السنة العملية *كالزكاة والحج والصلاة* .. وفي راي الشخصي انه حتي السنة العملية يجب ان يكون *المرجع فيها للقرآن*
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]كييف يا ياسر ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عدد الصلوات وعدد ركعاتها غير مذكور بالقرآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل طريقة الصلاة نفسها ...غير مذكورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتصلى أزاى ؟؟ ....ركعتين وإقلب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتاباً أية ...؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كتابا موقوتاً ...ياللا طلع لى المواقيت من القرآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولى تحج أزاى بقى إذا كان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجم شوشو – أستقبال الحجر الأسود – عدد مرات الطواف غير مذكورين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طواف القدوم – طواف الأفاضة – طواف الوداع ...مو موجود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السعى بين الصفا والمروة مذكور ....ولكن بدون عدد مرات السعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كييف يا ياسر ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عدد الصلوات وعدد ركعاتها غير مذكور بالقرآن *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بل طريقة الصلاة نفسها ...غير مذكورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتصلى أزاى ؟؟ ....ركعتين وإقلب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتاباً أية ...؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كتابا موقوتاً ...ياللا طلع لى المواقيت من القرآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولى تحج أزاى بقى إذا كان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجم شوشو – أستقبال الحجر الأسود – عدد مرات الطواف غير مذكورين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طواف القدوم – طواف الأفاضة – طواف الوداع ...مو موجود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السعى بين الصفا والمروة مذكور ....ولكن بدون عدد مرات السعى[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


كل دا .. حبه حبه ياملاواني حبه .... حبه
هانخدها نقطة نقطة وكل ما نخلص نقطة نخش في 
النقطة اللي بعدها :scenic:

اولا في الصلاة - العدد والتوقيت
الصلاة المفروضة هما صلاتان فقط ووقتهم معروف لو عندك اي اعتراض من القرآن قول 
غير كده ماتعترضش وافتكر دايما ان كلامي صواب
ويحتمل الخطأ :dntknw: لذلك صحح لي ان اخطأت والفكر الجماعي
افضل من الفردي

لو تمام نخش علي اللي بعدها يالا :flowers:
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اولا في الصلاة - العدد والتوقيت
> الصلاة المفروضة *هما صلاتان فقط* ووقتهم معروف لو عندك *اي اعتراض من القرآن *قول
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]حَافِظُواْ عَلَى ٱلصَّلَوَٰتِ وٱلصَّلَٰوةِ ٱلْوُسْطَىٰ وَقُومُواْ للَّهِ قَٰنِتِينَ – البقرة 238*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ٱلصَّلَوَٰتِ بالجمع وليس على الصلاتين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صلاة الزين والصلاة ع النبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والوسطى أى أن العدد ( مفرد ) كيف سيتوسط عدد نفسه ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفرد هنا – 3 – 5 – 7 – 9 ...ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكم عددها ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (24 أكتوبر 2014)

متابع حاليا
طبعا لى مداخلات قادمة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> متابع حاليا
> طبعا لى مداخلات قادمة


*خليك متابع ....لأنها هتولع نار ...أتفرج بس
:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حَافِظُواْ عَلَى ٱلصَّلَوَٰتِ وٱلصَّلَٰوةِ ٱلْوُسْطَىٰ وَقُومُواْ للَّهِ قَٰنِتِينَ – البقرة 238*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ٱلصَّلَوَٰتِ بالجمع وليس على الصلاتين *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]صلاة الزين والصلاة ع النبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والوسطى أى أن العدد ( مفرد ) كيف سيتوسط عدد نفسه ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفرد هنا – 3 – 5 – 7 – 9 ...ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكم عددها ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


نعم ياعبووود الصلوات جمع ولكن هي للعام وليست للتخصيص لذلك لم يقل اليومية مثال ذلك
*وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ*
هل هي هنا قاصرة بيوم ام في حياتنا كلها عامة !!!
ولكن انطباع الموروث جعلك تعتقد ان الله قصد بها اليومية ولو قصدها لذكرها نصاً كما ذكرها في اية اخري بصيغة المفرد

اما الوسطي فلا علاقة لها بعدد ومن مشتقاتها ما جاء في الايات

الاية
*وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ*
فوسطاً هنا تعني معتدلة ، فأمة محمد هي الاخيرة ولا يليها امة اخري لو كان الامر بمفهوم العدد لتطلب ذلك ان تكون امة محمد في منتصف جميع الامم وعلي شرط ان يكون عدد الامم فردياً

وكذلك في الاية 
*فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ*
اي اطعام المساكين من افضل الطعام المعتاد الذي تطعمون منه اهلكم ، وليس عدد

وكذلك الاية
*قَالَ أَوْسَطُهُمْ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ لَوْلا تُسَبِّحُونَ*
اي قال اكثرهم اعتدالاً في العقل والرجاحة 

وعودة الي الصلاة الوسطي فهي هنا تعني الصلاة المعتدلة التي لا زيادة فيها ولا نقصان سواء في  وقت او خشوع او او ..

هذا هو المفهوم الحقيقي للكلمات وليس لما حرف بان وسطاً تعني منتصف العدد الفردي 

هل في سؤال في التوقيت ام انه معروف !!
:flowers::flowers::flowers:







​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يعنى حافظوا على الصلوات ( طول عمركم ) والصلاة المعتدلة ...!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على أعتبار أنى ولعت فى أوم حرف ( واو ) العطف :shutup22:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا دة روخر مش حرف عطف ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعلينا ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية التوقيتات بقى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :dntknw:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خليك متابع ....لأنها هتولع نار ...أتفرج بس
> :new6::new6:
> *​


تولع واقعد اتفرج
يبقى عيب فى حقى  حتى كزملكاوى  هههه


----------



## grges monir (24 أكتوبر 2014)

لى تعليق بسيط هنا
انا شايف ان الموضوع خد منحنى فكرى خارج اطار الموضوع
وحتى لو كان جزء منة بس كدة الحوار انقلب لفهم دينى اسلامى اسلامى
اة انا معاك ومع ياسر ان الموضوع خد المنحنى دة فى توضيح نقة  تقيدم العقل على النقل والعكس
بس حبيت ا ضح دى لحسن بعد دة كلة الموضوع يتقفل
مع ان ايرينى مش ناطة فية هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لأ هو الموضوع أن ياسر عايز يقولك أية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز يقول ان على الأنسان تقديم عقله عن موروثه المنقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه هيتحاسب لوحده بمفرده ....وطبعا بيتحدث من خلفيته الأسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا مش شايف أى مانع أن الناس تتعرف على فكر جديد ( القرآنيون ) وتفنيده ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتقولى بس احنا فى منتدى مسيحى تبشيرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هقولك أحنا على العام .... و طالما ملتزمين بآداب الحوار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى مافيش ما يمنع أنك تتعرف على آراء ومعتقدات الآخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة أحنا بتناقش على خفييييييييف أأأأوى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> متابع حاليا
> طبعا لى مداخلات قادمة


ياعمي دي المداخله العشرتاشر اللي بتقول فيها
"وطبعا لي مداخلات قادمة"
ولا شفنا مداخلات لا قادمة ولا راحله حتي ههههه
والحقيقة بقي ان عبووود هو اللي مستلمني 
وبامانة بقي الراجل دا عامل شغل عالي في المنتدي

نفعني بحاجة ربنا يكرمك .... اديني باشحت مداخلة منك اهوه :blush2:

ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليكي *يادونا* :shutup22:
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليكي *يادونا* :shutup22:
> ​


*يا عم يا بخت من كان النقيب خاله 
كمل يا با ...كمل
هاه ...صلاة المسلمين كام صلاة بالصلاة ع النبى ؟
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ هو الموضوع أن ياسر عايز يقولك أية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز يقول ان على الأنسان تقديم عقله عن موروثه المنقول*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه هيتحاسب لوحده بمفرده ....وطبعا بيتحدث من خلفيته الأسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا مش شايف أى مانع أن الناس تتعرف على فكر جديد ( القرآنيون ) وتفنيده ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتقولى بس احنا فى منتدى مسيحى تبشيرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هقولك أحنا على العام .... و طالما ملتزمين بآداب الحوار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى مافيش ما يمنع أنك تتعرف على آراء ومعتقدات الآخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة أحنا بتناقش على خفييييييييف أأأأوى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


انت تاني ، تاني تاني
بص انا معايا عود كبريت وهاولع في نفسي :bomb::bomb::bomb: ، انا مش قرآني ، مش قرآني:t37: انا *مسلم حنيف*
جننتني

وطبعا انا باتكلم علي العموم وليس من خلفيتي الاسلامية ولجميع الاديان والمعتقدات ... جميعنا لسنا شهود وكل ما في ايدينا
نصوص وعقل (فطرة + ادراك معرفي)​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عم يا بخت من كان النقيب خاله
> كمل يا با ...كمل
> هاه ...صلاة المسلمين كام صلاة بالصلاة ع النبى ؟
> *​


لاحول الله ... حيني عليك ، ماحنا قلنا العدد وبنتكلم
في التوقيت اصحي يا صحصح ، عموما هما في وقت العشاء والفجر 
ولو عايز نافلة يبقي بينهم بالليل
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لاحول الله ... حيني عليك ، ماحنا قلنا العدد وبنتكلم
> في التوقيت اصحي يا صحصح ، عموما هما في وقت العشاء والفجر
> ولو عايز نافلة يبقي بينهم بالليل
> ​


*أنت قلت العدد أى نعم
لكن فين النص بتاع العدد ؟؟؟
وبتاع التوقيت :flowers:
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت قلت العدد أى نعم
> لكن فين النص بتاع العدد ؟؟؟
> وبتاع التوقيت :flowers:
> *
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]



مافيش مشاكل 
الاية الاولي
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لِيَسْتَأْذِنْكُمُ الَّذِينَ مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ  يَبْلُغُوا الْحُلُمَ مِنْكُمْ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ *صَلَوٰةِ الْفَجْرِ* وَحِينَ تَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُمْ مِنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَمِنْ بَعْدِ *صَلَوٰةِ الْعِشَاءِ*

وزي مانت شايف واضحة .. هناك صلاتان وحيدتان بالاسم ولا يوجد غيرهما ولو كان هناك غيرهما لوظفهما الله في ايات محددة حتي يعلم الناس مسماها 

الاية
وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَوٰةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ
وهنا الصلاة في طرفي النهار وطرفي النهار هما اول النهار واخره ثم أتبعها بـ زلفاً من الليل اي انها الاطراف القريبة من الليل (المتداخلة) وليست البعيدة عنه وزلفا هو القرب وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِنْدَنَا لَزُلْفَى

اكتفي بهذا النهارده ويابخت من زار وخف علي راي جرجس هههههه



​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]كنت متأكدددددد ....:t33:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ ٱلصَّلَٰوةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنْهُمْ مَّعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوۤاْ أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُواْ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قل لى يا باشا ...هو هنا بيتكلم عن الفجر والعشاء فقط ؟!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَقْصُرُواْ مِنَ ٱلصَّلَٰوةِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التقصير هنا فين ولأية .. هى صلاة الفجر فيها تقصير ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أَقِمِ ٱلصَّلاَةَ لِدُلُوكِ ٱلشَّمْسِ إِلَىٰ __________غَسَقِ ٱلَّيلِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لأ ...دة أنت مُلك فعلا ...:flowers:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خش ع الحج والعمرة يا باشا ...آدينى خففت أنا كمان أهوه
:dntknw:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كنت متأكدددددد ....:t33:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ ٱلصَّلَٰوةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنْهُمْ مَّعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوۤاْ أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُواْ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قل لى يا باشا ...هو هنا بيتكلم عن الفجر والعشاء فقط ؟!!!!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَقْصُرُواْ مِنَ ٱلصَّلَٰوةِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التقصير هنا فين ولأية .. هى صلاة الفجر فيها تقصير ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أَقِمِ ٱلصَّلاَةَ لِدُلُوكِ ٱلشَّمْسِ إِلَىٰ __________غَسَقِ ٱلَّيلِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لأ ...دة أنت مُلك فعلا ...:flowers:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خش ع الحج والعمرة يا باشا ...آدينى خففت أنا كمان أهوه
> ...


هههههه عفريت انت يا عبودي :t16:
حاضر هاقولك التدبر بتاع الايات دي 
بس اخلص البشر اللي في ايدي

الله هو احنا خلصنا الصلاة ... لسه لسه التقيل جاي :spor24:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هههههه عفريت انت يا عبودي :t16:
> حاضر *هاقولك التدبر *بتاع الايات دي
> ​


*هههههههههههههههه
لا يا با أنا مش عايز التدبر
عايزك ترد على أسئلتى اللى فيها بس
خليها بكرة لو عايز
:flowers:

*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لا يا با أنا مش عايز التدبر
> عايزك ترد على أسئلتى اللى فيها بس
> خليها بكرة لو عايز
> ...


التدبر هو اللي هيجاوب اسئلتك ياعبوووود

[FONT=&quot]الاية الاولي بالنسبة للمواقيت مافيهاش اي مشاكل سواء الفجر او العشاء​​ [FONT=&quot]الحرب ليس لها مواقيت فهي في اي وقت واي زمن واللي تغلبه العب به فالحرب خدعة[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] -
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولكن الكلمة التي ذكرت بالاية وهي سجدوا هي ما جعلتني اصفق لك وكذلك التقصير لانها مرتبطة بكيفية اداء الصلاة وهي النقطة التالية وساضيف عليهما الركوع وخروا اختصاراً للوقت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]كيفية الصلاة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مفهوم السجود[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السجود ذكر في القرآن في ايات كثيرة فهل يعني السجود انه الحركة الميكانيكية في النزول لاسفل ووضع الجبهة علي الارض ؟؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الاجابة هي لا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كيف ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في الاية 
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هنا السجود بمعني الانقياد لاوامر الله[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وكذلك في اية يوسف[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فهل هناك نبي والد (هو يعقوب) يسجد بالمعني الميكانيكي المتعارف عليه لولده (هو يوسف) بالطبع هيهات بالطبع بالاضافة لاية الدخول سجدا وقولوا حطة .. مش هايخشوا وهما حاطين راسهم علي الارض ، طيب وماذا عن الخرور وما يعنيه هنا هل هو الهبوط لاسفل بقوة وبصوت ... مرة اخري الاجابة لا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ولنري مثلا في اية قريبة توضح المعني[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلْأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وهنا يقال خر عليه اي اقبل عليه بصوت مسموع[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وايضا خرور الرياح اقبالها ويسمع لها حفيف[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فالخرور هو الاقبال وبصوت ، فهو ليس السقوط في الحركة الرأسية فقط بل الاقبال في الحركة الافقية ايضا مع وجود صوت له[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اما الاذقان فهي للتشديد والتضييق (اي بقوة) كما في الاية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا فَهِيَ إِلَى الْأَذْقَانِ[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويكون المعني هنا في وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اي اقبلوا عليه بقوة منقادين له[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مفهوم الركوع[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الركوع هو التواضع والخضوع[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما في الاية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَوٰةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فلو كان الركوع بمفهومه الحركي هو الانحناء للامام فهل هذا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يعني ان نؤتي الزكاة ونحن منحيين علي شكل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]زاوية 90 درجة !! بالطبع لا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بل ان هناك ايات فصلت بين الصلاة والركوع كحدثين منفصلين مثل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَوٰةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فلو كان الركوع من ضمن الصلاة لما ذكر منفصلاً فإقامة الصلاة تعني البدء وحتي الانتهاء وليست الاقامة (الاذان) المتعارف عليها الان او علي اقل تقدير جعلها بعد الاقامة وليس بعد الزكاة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فالركوع هنا هو التواضع لمن يأتي الزكاة وكذلك التواضع في الصلاة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]التقصير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]التقصير هو الانقاص في زمن الصلاة فلا توجد صلاة عددية في الاسلام اي ركعات وسجدات بالمعني المتعارف عليه الان[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]واخيرا ما ذكرته انت في دلوك الشمس هو يؤكد ما قلته بالنسبة للمواقيت[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فهو من بداية الزوال الي بداية الاظلام [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ولكن[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من اين اتت فكرة الصلاة الميكانيكية او الحركية ، لقد اتت من اليهود السامريين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهذا جزء يوضح طريقة صلاتهم التي دست في الاسلام كما دست احاديث كثيرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]باطلة[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فرائض الصلاة عندهم عشر وهي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**
*[FONT=&quot]النية[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]التهليل والتكبير[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]السجود مع قراءة الفاتحة[/FONT].
 [FONT=&quot]قراءة الفصل الأول من التوراة[/FONT].
 [FONT=&quot]القيام وقراءة ما تيسر من آيات التوراة[/FONT].
 [FONT=&quot]السجود ثلاثا مع قراءة آيات صحيحة من التوراة من أول التوراة في أول الأسبوع حتى نهاية التوراة مع نهاية الأسبوع[/FONT].
 [FONT=&quot]القيام لسماع تسبيح الإمام وإعلانه عما يستجد من الحوادث الدينية[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]السجود بالابتهال[/FONT].
 [FONT=&quot]التسليم على الأنبياء[/FONT].
 [FONT=&quot]انتهاء الصلاة ووجوب سماع تسليم الإمام[/FONT].[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] الصلاة المسلمين الحقيقية هي - اقرب لصلاة اخوتي المسيحيين - في الخضوع والانقياد والتواضع والتضرع لله وقراءة القرآن والدعاء فقط[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ملاحظة اخيرة هل من يؤدي الصلاة الحالية ب 5 فروض .. خطأ ، في اعتقادي انه لا ، لانها زيادة عن ماهو مطلوب وبها كل متطلبات الصلاة الحقيقية فهي في ميزان حسانته ولا شك ​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> [FONT=&quot] الصلاة المسلمين الحقيقية هي - اقرب لصلاة اخوتي المسيحيين - في الخضوع والانقياد والتواضع والتضرع لله وقراءة القرآن والدعاء فقط​​​



*[FONT=&quot]خلاص يا ياسر ...ننسى الآيات دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (( وَلْيَأْخُذُوۤاْ أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سَجَدُواْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...!!!!!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وكمان هنسى دى علشان خاطر عيونك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( وَطَهِّرْ بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّآئِفِينَ وَٱلْقَآئِمِينَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَٱلرُّكَّعِ ٱلسُّجُودِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وهطنش دى كمان ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( يٰمَرْيَمُ ٱقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَٱسْجُدِي وَٱرْكَعِي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مَعَ ٱلرَّاكِعِينَ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]م الآخر ....صلاتى الفجر والعشاء ( بدون هيئة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا ركوع ولاسجود ولا أيتوها حاجة من الحاجات دى !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدخل على اللى بعده ...سيبك من الزكاة وكلمنى عن الحج ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف تتعامل معه قرآنياً أو حنيفياً ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ياريت يا أ. ياسر _ لو مفيش مانع _ مصدر معلومة الصلاة و اليهود السامريين ..
للاستزادة فيها بدون تعطيل الموضوع ...
لانك فكرتني بالمشاركة دي بمقطع فيديو ليهود بيقروا التوراة و خروج الصوت و الآداء يكاد ينطبق مع قراءة القرآن ..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خلاص يا ياسر ...ننسى الآيات دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot] (( وَلْيَأْخُذُوۤاْ أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سَجَدُواْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وكمان هنسى دى علشان خاطر عيونك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( وَطَهِّرْ بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّآئِفِينَ وَٱلْقَآئِمِينَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَٱلرُّكَّعِ ٱلسُّجُودِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


من اطرف ما قرأت في المعاجم هو هذا المعني​ سجود : سجد سجودا ولغة هو الخضوع . واصطلاحا ; السجود هو وضع الجبهة على الأرض بقصد التذليل والخشوع .​ ​ طيب نبتدي من الاخر في مريم هل تبدأ في الصلاة بالسجود ام الركوع يعني تسجد الاول (تنزل علي الارض بجبهتك) وبعدين تركع (تقوم واقفاً وتنحني للامام بزاوية 90 درجة) بالمفهوم الدارج !!! وريني همتك ،  ولا صلاتهم كانت غير (عكس عكاس) !!​-​يجب ان نعرف ان السجود مفهمومه موحد ، عكس التسبيح 
​​أَلَمْ تَرَى أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ وَالنُّجُومُ وَالْجِبَالُ وَالشَّجَرُ وَالدَّوَابُّ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْ النَّاسِ​-
​ الاية الوسطي تعني ان طهرا بيتي للمارين  والعاكفين والخاشعين الطائعين (المصلين)​ -
​والاية الاولي تقودنا للهيئة التي عليها الركوع 
​والسجود​-
​ الركوع كما قلت هو الخضوع ومنه التواضع والخشوع والاستكانة​ والسجود هو الانقياد ومنه الطاعة والاذعان​-
​ ولنأخذ مثالا لاب وابن صالح​ فالابن عندما يتواجد في حضرة ابيه واقفا او جالساً ماذا سيكون سلوكه​
​ اولا السكون في الحركة (الاستقرار في المكان بهدوء مع قلة حركة الاطراف)​ ثانيا النظر بانحناء (عدم رفع الرأس تعالياً) ​ ثالثا التحدث بصوت خفيض​ رابعا اظهار الطاعة والرضا عندما يلقي الاب اليه بنصيحة بإيماءات خفيفة​ او الرد بالايجاب بصوت منخفض او بالرضا قلباً​-
​ هذا مع الاب اما لو كان مديرا في العمل فسنضيف اليهم​ خامسا : لبس احسن مالدينا من الملابس لنظهر 
​بالمظهر اللائق​-
​ لذلك اولي خطوات اقامة للصلاة هي اتخاذ المكان الملائم والاستقرار فيه​ او المسجد لو كان هذا خارج المنزل مع خامساً​
​ ثم الدخول في الصلاة بالركوع (الخشوع) – ثم بدء ذكر الله بما فيه من تسليم وطاعة (السجود)​ لذلك قلب الصلاة هو السجود​ لذلك قالت الاية فاذا سجدوا لانها قلب الصلاة​
​ تحياتي لك ياعبود​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أكتوبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> ياريت يا أ. ياسر _ لو مفيش مانع _ مصدر معلومة الصلاة و اليهود السامريين ..
> للاستزادة فيها بدون تعطيل الموضوع ...
> لانك فكرتني بالمشاركة دي بمقطع فيديو ليهود بيقروا التوراة و خروج الصوت و الآداء يكاد ينطبق مع قراءة القرآن ..


حاضر جيجو الرابط اسفل

http://www.wafainfo.ps/atemplate.aspx?id=4046

ولك ان تعلم انه حتي في الخطوبة بيقرأو الفاتحة زي المسلمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يا عمنا يصلوا صلاة اليهود – صلاة الفراعنة – صلاة مودع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مشكلة أنا تعرفت فقط على وجهة نظرك الحنيفية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خش على الحج ...نتعرف أكتر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (6 نوفمبر 2014)

هو الموضوع كان بيتكلم عن ايه ؟
الاول كان بيتكلم عن الموروث وشاهد مشافش حاجة وبعدين دخلنا فى شرح وتفاسير وانا مبقتش فاهمه ايه هدف الموضوع ؟؟
اذا كنت عايز توصل ان ربنا لوسألك انت ليه مأمنتش هتقوله علشان مشوفتش فهتاخد براءة 
ماشى مبروك عليك :mus13::mus13: كل واحد عنده احلام وامنيات مش عيب 
بس على فكرة مش كل حاجة فى الحياة انت شوفتها وعاصرتها ورغم كده انت بتصدقها لكن طبعا لازم تشغل عقلك فيها وتشوف هل هى منطقية ولا لا وهل ماشية مع فطرتك الانسانية ولا لا 
لكن انى ارفض الحاجة تماما علشان مشوفتهاش من غير ما افكر فيها حتى, ده شئ مش منطقى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خش على الحج ...نتعرف أكتر *​​


الحج رابع بوست ( هو فيديو اوله صورة طفل)
اسف علي التاخير 
https://www.facebook.com/Quran4Peace​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]والله يا أخ ياسر ...أتفرجت على الفيديو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما وجدت سوى  واحد حشاش [FONT=&quot] *​*قاعد بيألف معانى جتشيدة للقرآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى (الصفا) هى الناقة الغزيرة و (المروة) هى قداحات النار ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] والطواف مش سبع مرات ...تؤ تؤ ..هو بمنعى التردد ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والصفا والمروة تعنى أنها (الأنعام) وأن يكثر من التردد عليها ليأكل منها ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والحج باعتباره (عيد) – كما هو موجود عند الآخرين – ولا يقصد به مكان جغرافى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف ما ورد عن الحجر الأسود والوثنية والجن

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى لك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...سؤال مباشر جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تتبنى الرأى الموجود فى هذا الفيديو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقائل بأن الحج شِرك ووثنية وأنه فى الواقع متصل بأحتفال ولادة وثنية ؟


[FONT=&quot]منتظر إجابتك بفارغ الصبر فى الملاحات 
[/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:smile01*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (22 يناير 2015)

الراجل اللي ياسر جاب صفحته إتشَرَح .. هناك و هنا 
بس الكلام عن الحجر الأسود مش جديد بالنسبة لي ...
عموما نسيب المايك لياسر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]والله يا أخ ياسر ...أتفرجت على الفيديو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما وجدت سوى  واحد حشاش قاعد بيألف معانى جتشيدة للقرآن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى (الصفا) هى الناقة الغزيرة و (المروة) هى قداحات النار ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] والطواف مش سبع مرات ...تؤ تؤ ..هو بمنعى التردد ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والصفا والمروة تعنى أنها (الأنعام) وأن يكثر من التردد عليها ليأكل منها ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والحج باعتباره (عيد) – كما هو موجود عند الآخرين – ولا يقصد به مكان جغرافى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف ما ورد عن الحجر الأسود والوثنية والجن
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى لك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...سؤال مباشر جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تتبنى الرأى الموجود فى هذا الفيديو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقائل بأن الحج شِرك ووثنية وأنه فى الواقع متصل بأحتفال ولادة وثنية ؟
> 
> ...


الحج ليس شرك ولا وثنية 
الفيديو يتكلم عن الطقوس ، وحقيقة الحج انه مؤتمر كبير للمنافع ومنها تدارس شئون الناس مع بعضها البعض 

ناس بتلف 7 لفات ومش عارفين ليه سبعة :thnk0001:
وبتروح وبتيجي 7 اشواط بين صخرتين سبع مرات 
وبترجع كما ولدتك امك معاك بعد الوقوف علي عرفات
وبتلمس حجر لم ينزل الله له من سلطان
وبتلبس فوطة ابيض X ابيض وشبشب غير مخيط ... ليه 

والادهي ان الحج تحول من اشهر معلومات الي ايام معلومات :thnk0001:
واخيرا انا مع هذا الرأي بالرغم من تحشيش صاحبها مع بعض التحفظات البسيطة بالطبع

فقط لو معترض .. يمكنك ذكر وجه اعتراضك  :smile01
بدون ذكر التحشيش ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> فقط لو معترض .. يمكنك ذكر وجه اعتراضك  :smile01
> بدون ذكر التحشيش ​


*شيل الحجر ...
أأأأ ...قصدى شيل سطر التحشيش:smile01
يبقى اللى بعد منه أعتراضى 
*​


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شيل الحجر ...
> أأأأ ...قصدى شيل سطر التحشيش:smile01
> يبقى اللى بعد منه أعتراضى
> *​


قصدك يعنى ان االحج عادة وثنية ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> قصدك يعنى ان االحج عادة وثنية ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]الحج ركن من أركان الأسلام الخمسة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أحد ثلاثة أركان تسقط عن المسلم بعدم الأستطاعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى رأييى أنه وثنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد بيطوف حول حجر ويقبل حجر ويرجم حجر بحجر ويسعى بين جبلين (الصفا والمروة ) من الحجر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دلوقتى متبلطين بورسلين ورخام مُكيف )[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]– وإن كان المسلمون – يعتبرونها شعائر رمزية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طواف الأصغر حول الأكبر ...والتحلل من متاع الدنيا بلباس الإحرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع سُنة الرسول هنا تعمل كذا وهناك تفعل كذا وكذا... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبدو أن بعض المسلمين قد أنتبهوا لهذا ...فراحوا يُحللون ويُفسرون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب أهواء تنفى عن الحج تلك الوثنية
[FONT=&quot]وتوجه الدفة نحو الشعائر فقط [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو ما يوضحه الفيديو [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الحج ركن من أركان الأسلام الخمسة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أحد ثلاثة أركان تسقط عن المسلم بعدم الأستطاعة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى رأييى أنه وثنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد بيطوف حول حجر ويقبل حجر ويرجم حجر بحجر ويسعى بين جبلين (الصفا والمروة ) من الحجر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دلوقتى متبلطين بورسلين ورخام مُكيف )[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]– وإن كان المسلمون – يعتبرونها شعائر رمزية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طواف الأصغر حول الأكبر ...والتحلل من متاع الدنيا بلباس الإحرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع سُنة الرسول هنا تعمل كذا وهناك تفعل كذا وكذا... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبدو أن بعض المسلمين قد أنتبهوا لهذا ...فراحوا يُحللون ويُفسرون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب أهواء تنفى عن الحج تلك الوثنية
> [FONT=&quot]وتوجه الدفة نحو الشعائر فقط [/FONT]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو ما يوضحه الفيديو [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


هذه ليست اهواء بل محاولة لارجاع الشئ الي اصله وشتان بين الاثنان​ [FONT=&quot]وكما قلت انت ياعبود هي شعائر رمزية والمسلم العادي في قرارة نفسه لا يشرك بالله احدا ولو اخذت تصرفات مسلم عادي
فكرا ستجد انه يعتبر هذا هو طقس تعبدي  فقط
فهو يعرف انها حجارة لا تضر ولا تنفع ..
وفي رآيي الشخصي انه يجب تنقية هذه الطقوس لانها مهمة
في الدعوة الي الدين مع التواصل الاجتماعي الكثيف الجاري في السنين الاخيرة 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2015)

geegoo قال:


> الراجل اللي ياسر جاب صفحته إتشَرَح .. هناك و هنا
> بس الكلام عن الحجر الأسود مش جديد بالنسبة لي ...
> عموما نسيب المايك لياسر


اتشرح ايه بس يا جيجو :giveup:
عقبال صفحتك كده :59: ... 3 مليون لايك تقريباً هههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> [FONT=&quot] ستجد انه يعتبر هذا هو طقس تعبدي  فقط
> *فهو يعرف* انها حجارة لا تضر ولا تنفع ..





ياسر رشدى قال:


>


 *[FONT=&quot]كذلك يفعل أى عاقل (سجد) للأوثان والطواطم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا احد قال أن اللآت والعُزى ( الحجر ) هو من خلقه ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل قالوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلاَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِيُقَرِّبُونَآ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إِلَى ٱللَّهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كُفار مكة أيضا يعرفون أنها حجارة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كذلك عندما حاورهم النبى محمد ردوا عليه قائلين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ ٱللَّهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مافيش غبى واحد بيؤمن أن الأحجار هى من خلقته [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كذلك يفعل أى عاقل (سجد) للأوثان والطواطم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا احد قال أن اللآت والعُزى ( الحجر ) هو من خلقه ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بل قالوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلاَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِيُقَرِّبُونَآ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إِلَى ٱللَّهِ[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]كُفار مكة أيضا يعرفون أنها حجارة
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]كذلك عندما حاورهم النبى محمد ردوا عليه قائلين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ ٱللَّهُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مافيش غبى واحد بيؤمن أن الأحجار هى من خلقته [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


الاية الاولي تتكلم عن اولياء اتخذوهن من دون الله وسيحكم الله بينهم يوم القيامة
والتانية عامة ..
والمراد هنا ياعبووووووود ان الكعبة او الحجر الاسود غالب المسلمون يعرفون انه لا ينفع ولا يشفع 
ولا احد يدعو الله عن طريق الكعبة الا القلة الجاهلة
زي بتوع المقامات والشفاعات
من فترة شفت فيلم تحفة اسمه "قنديل ام هاشم" .. الفيلم ده اثبت ان مصر فعلا بتتغير من وقت للتاني ...
معندكش فكرة الفيلم ده عجبني اد ايه :smile01
​[/FONT]


----------

